# Ford 5000 Differential lock shaft not returning/not engaging



## Kevinford5000 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, I have a differential lock shaft that is not returning. Consequently the differential lock pedal stays down loosely. Has anyone replaced or have any experience with this style diff lock linkage/clutch system.


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kevin,

Your differential lock control mechanism is different from mine. You need to get an I&T shop manual for your tractor to gain an understanding of how it is supposed to work. 

From my manual: The differential lock consists of a dog type coupling (items #48 & #50 on the attached diagram "Rear Axle, Differential, & Related Parts") which can be engaged to lock the right rear axle gear (#42) to the differential case (#36). This results in both rear wheels being turned at the same speed , regardless of any difference in traction. In operation, when one wheel starts to spin, foot pedal (#5 or #25 on attached diagram "Differential Lock Controls") is depressed which applies spring pressure to sliding coupling. When dogs on coupling are aligned with notches in coupling adapter, spring pressure applied through operating fork will snap coupling into engaged position. The foot pedal can then be released and differential lock will remain engaged until traction on rear wheels become equalized. 

My GUESS is that you have rust/corrosion buildup in the diff lock controls that prevents the system from working. 

To get to the diff lock mechanism, you'll have to pull the right rear axle and trumpet. Before you start, get a shop manual and study what you have to do.


----------



## Rustynuts (Sep 13, 2014)

You could try putting some WD on the plunger shaft as it goes into the rear axle in case or dirt or rust build up. Is the lock engaged? If so, you might try disconnecting the foot pedals and whilst driving, jab one pedal and then the other, this can encourage the dog to disconnect, worth a try first, but if the diff is not locked, then it's off with the RH trumpet housing as right mentioned above. Good Luck!


----------

